# Orchestrale Klänge aus Matrix



## kuhlmaehn (29. September 2004)

Hallo !

Ich hab mich schon seit einiger Zeit gefragt, wie beim Matrix Soundtrack diese schicken Klänge entstehen und jetzt dacht ich mir, frag ich doch einfach mal hier nach.

Der 1. könnte irgendwie eine Klangschale oder so was sein aber vielleicht ist das auch elektronisch.

Der 2. klingt für mich nur noch elektonisch.

Der 3. besteh meiner Meinung nach aus mehrern Instrumenten, wobei ein Klang der Schlag auf die Kontrabasssaiten mit der Rückseite des Bogens sein könnte.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen,

kuhlmaehn


----------



## meta_grafix (29. September 2004)

Hi,

bei solchen Geschichten sind Sounddesigner am Werke. Da kann man nie wissen, was Handarbeit oder Elektrik ist.

Servus


----------



## BeaTBoxX (30. September 2004)

Die sounds sind durchaus alle Synthetisch machbar denk ich.

Sound 1 sind doch nur ein paar Blasintrumente ..Hörner? .. hat jeder  nicht-billig Synhtie im Angebot. Das obendrueber erst recht. Dieses geklirre ist halt einfach aus irgend nem Synthie..
GENAU das nachzubauen.. naja da muesst man eben rauskriegen , was da benutzt wurde. Aber prinzipiell sollte so etwas nicht sooo der Act sein.

Sound 2 koennte aus einem Sample einer Kreissäge oderso enstanden sein ;-) Lässt sich so oder ähnlich evtl auch mit nem FM-Synthie nachbauen. FM klingt ja wenn mans etwas übertreibt schnell Schräg/disharmonisch & metallartig. 

Sound 3 ist meiner Meinung nach eine Art Paukenschlag oder irgendwas von einer Industrial Sampling CD.
Da dann noch viel Hall drauf. Evtl ist der Sound gedoppelt oder sogar mehrfach.. und leicht verstimmt & timingmässig verschoben. Könnte aber auch durch Reflections des Halleffektes entstanden sein. Das müsste man ausprobieren.


Für so abgefahrene Sounds kann ich dir Das VST Instrument Athmosphere von Spectrasonics empfehlen. Das hat viel so Klimper-klirr-Sounds mit drin 
Athmosphären eben =)

Es gibt auch Sampling CDs die extra fuer  FIlmvertonung usw gemacht sind. Also z.B. Thematiken wie Cartoon oderso.
Da sind dann massig Geräusche und Sounds drauf die für sowas Taugen.
Regen, Gewitter, Maschinengeräusche, Fahrzeuge usw usw usw.

Einfach der Fantasie freien Lauf lassen =)

Gruß
Frank


----------



## kuhlmaehn (1. Oktober 2004)

Ok, vielen Dank euch !

Ich hatte gedacht sie wären vielleicht mit rein instrumentellen Mitteln entstanden.
Aber wenn dann doch so viel "getrickst" wird, sind der Vorstellung ja keine Grenzen mehr gesetzt .

kuhlmaehn


----------

